# Coffee Jack - 9 bar pressure?



## Karlos (May 31, 2020)

Has anyone seen this gadget on indie gogo? I have no idea about these kind of things but looks intriguing, claims to achieve 9 bar pressure in a portable little unit. Does this seem possible and would it produce an "espresso".

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/coffeejack-the-pocket-sized-barista?secret_perk_token=9404fe30#/


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh no! not another coffee Jack thread. 😪


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @Karlos

Hopefully the below link to a search (using search function top right of screen if using browser, not sure how it appears if using tapatalk)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/search/?q=coffeejack&quick=1

should answer any outstanding questions you have

Hope of help

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I tested something much better made than the CoffeeJack and it worked on the same principle...it was crap.


----------



## Karlos (May 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Oh no! not another coffee Jack thread. 😪


 Crap, sorry guys I did do a search and didn't see it, I'm on mobile, don't know why it didn't come up 🤔 I was very skeptical myself, so just wondered about it. I'll try and search better next time.

Edit: Seems I put a space in my search Coffee Jack 🙄

Thanks


----------

